# which parrot??



## australia09 (Apr 11, 2009)

im deciding between lovebirds atm,
im considering peach face but dont know about the fishers ect. which ones can talk ect and what are easiest to tame and bond to?


----------



## kakariki (Apr 12, 2009)

Neither imo. Lovebirds are aggressive, even when handraised. They bond (when handraised) with one person & will bite everyone else very hard. An aviary bird, unless extremely young will not tame down sufficiently & is imo cruel as they do need the company of other lovebirds. Why not get 2 h/r cockatiel? They can learn to talk, are great characters. There are many birds way better suited to life as companion birds than lovebirds!
But to answer your initial q, Fischers tend not to be as aggressive, but not by much. I sold all my lovebirds ( we had P/F, Masks & Fischers) because I was tired of picking up dead birds. They full on attack each other & babies coming out of the nests of sub-ordinate birds had no chance at all. Nasty creatures imo. Certainly not names for their loving nature!! :evil:


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 16, 2009)

If you want an extremely loving and loyal parrot, you should go for a Rainbow Lorikeet. Not only are they affectionate but their personalities are fabulous/bordering on insane (in a good way)


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a rainbow lorikeet, she is so tame, i think she thinks she is a dog, she will lay on her belly and let you rub it.Gives kisses, whistles, and started talking.

Great birds but loud in the mornings.


----------



## xander (Apr 16, 2009)

Green cheeked Conures are great, and are roughly same price now of lovebirds( maybe little dearer) but everyone I know who has one ( about 5) love them.


----------



## kupper (Apr 16, 2009)

fishcehrs over the peachfaces mate , peachfaces are the most agressive of the lot fischers are a little smaller and much more people orientated


----------



## Rep-Style (Apr 16, 2009)

go a green cheek conure, same personality as the lorikeets n they dont squirt like the loris do


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 16, 2009)

yes true, Lori's are messy little buggers. And noisy.. But i still love them 
Mine does a laser gun style noise 'pow pow!' , mimicks the Mynas and also picks up a few nasty words from his keeper (oops).


----------



## Andie (Apr 18, 2009)

I am sorry, I know I am new here but I have to disagree with making all lovebirds be bad for a companion bird. I know many people with well behaved, delightful lovebirds as pets. And there is no reason not to keep one if you have the time to spend with it and give it plenty of stimulating toys when you are not there.
Please look at this youtube channel to see a flock of great companion lovebirds. I think their birds are mutations of peachfaces.

Mine never bites us and she comes out of her hiding places when we whistle. I adopted her when she was 1. She bit a little bit when I got her but with time and patience she is now a wonderful pet.

I think that the fischers are a little less independent but that they are also a little more of a scardey cat.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 18, 2009)

I love kakarikis.....not quite as animated as the lorikeets but they have their own funny personality with those huge feet they use like hands....


----------



## australia09 (Apr 18, 2009)

so how much would a rainbow lorrie set you back? i seen in the pet shop a green conure for 200.00! but it was hand raised.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 18, 2009)

My red collared lorikeet, (very similar to a rainbow) cost me $350 hand raised.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 18, 2009)

My Green Cheek Conure cost us $250... But now that I have him and know what an amazing pet he is, I would have paid triple!! Get a GCC, you won't look back!


----------



## shaggymelb (Apr 18, 2009)

I'd go buy the green cheek....$200 is a great price for a hand raised bird...try it yourself sometime ab=nd see what you think all the trouble is worth!!...and conures make a great pet


----------



## australia09 (Apr 18, 2009)

really! well at the orange bird show expo they had young ones at 40.00 untamed, ive tamed budgies ect so the only difference would be is size and the bite power OUCH!


----------



## PhilK (Apr 18, 2009)

Conures a quite a bit different to budgies mate.. Go the conure, they're fantastic


----------



## kakariki (Apr 18, 2009)

Hand raised & hand tamed are very different! A hand raised bird is way quieter & manageable than handtamed. And if it is coming inside, avoid Lorikeets. They are fantastic birds but squirt everywhere. Some even learn to aim! Conures, Quakers, Princess etc are far nicer, cleaner & quieter imo. If you can find one, a Kakariki is a fun bird with truck loads of character but be prepared to have it sticking it's beak into everything! Not many breeders handraise Kakis though, unfortunately. Whatever you decide on, post pics. Birds are another hobby of mine & I would love to see your new pet.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 18, 2009)

My conure squirts outside his cage at least once a morning!! Apart from that bit of grossness though, he's a little champ!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Does anybody keep Alexandrines? They're my favourite of all parrots, I think they're absolutely gorgeous


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 18, 2009)

My Green Cheek is like another member of the family, such an intelligent and friendly little bird...does throw temper tantrums every so often though when he doesnt get what he wants lol. I also paid $250 for him but he is worth so so much more to me!

Snakeygirl...I have also seen Alexandrines which have made great hand raised petsand are very friendly and loving.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 18, 2009)

These are my hand reared birds... the albinos can be handled but flap around for ages before you can get them but the princess parrots are tame as...


----------

